# Planted Tank Pics



## Mo

So, we though it would be cool to post pictures of eachothers planted tanks with a little survey thing to fill out at the bottom including information abut your tank and a picture.

Name of your Tank: 
Substrate type: 
Dimensions: 
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: 
Water Volume: 
Water Temperature: 
Water change schedule:
Age of tank: 
Co2: 
Lighting:
Fertilizers: 
Stock: 
Plant Species:


----------



## Mo

Here is my entry










Name of your Tank: Mo's Micro Tank
Substrate type: none
Dimensions: 2-3 inch circumference across 
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: no
Water Volume: A Few Ounces 
Water Temperature: 78-82
Water change schedule: 100% water change weekly
Age of tank: A few days old
Co2: none
Lighting: natural sunlight
Fertilizers: x3 dose weekly of seachem flourish, one drop each dose
Stock: a few Bladder snails, and One single ramshorn snail
Plant Species: Hornwort, Anacharis, Willow Moss, Java Moss, and Java Fern,


----------



## mattoboy

Thats an awesome setup Mo. How many gallons exactly? Dont you breed snails in these?

My entry coming soon.

Matt


----------



## Mo

Name of your Tank: My First Planted Tank
Substrate type: Sand, Quickcrete Play Sand
Dimensions: 24" L, 12" W, 12" H
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Sadly, no
Water Volume: 16 US Gallons
Water Temperature: 78 degrees Fahrenheit 
Water change schedule: 50% weekly
Age of tank: 6 months
Co2: none
Lighting: 40 watt light 
Fertilizers: x2 weekly addition of seachem flourish, 2 milliliters 
Stock: 6 kuhli loaches, 6 Pygmy Corydoras, 9 neons, 1 sparkling gourami, and a Betta 
Plant Species: Rotala Rotundifolia, Rotala indica, Hygrophila Polysperma, hornwort, anacharis, java moss, micro swords, amazon swords, argentine swords, unknown sword, and duckweed.


----------



## Mo

mattoboy said:


> Thats an awesome setup Mo. How many gallons exactly? Dont you breed snails in these?
> 
> My entry coming soon.
> 
> Matt


Thank you! It's very small. I think about 3 ounces, and no I don't breed snails in these, I breed snails in 20 ounce jars and 5 gallon tanks, right now they are all in 5 gallon tanks. This aquarium is just a tiny little decoration setup


----------



## Aus

Whee! I'm in!










Name of your Tank: Dymax IQ5 /Cleo's Place!
Substrate type: Black gravel
Dimensions: 27cm(H) x 22cm(W) x 27cm(D)
NPT: No
Water Volume: 13L (3.25 gallons) + 3L sump
Water Temperature: 78
Water change schedule: 1x 30%, 1 x 50% PW
Age of tank: 5 months
Co2: None
Lighting: Dymax LED 
Fertilizers: Fish poo! 
Stock: Female VT (Cleo), 5 Red Cherry Shrimp (The Zoidbergs)
Plant Species: 
- java moss
- potted cryptocorynes
- floating & planted wisteria stems
- anubias nana on mopani wood
- java fern on mopani wood
- susswassertang


----------



## Mo

I loe your tank Aus! It's amazing, I think I need to ask you about aqua scaping skills for now on. Lol


----------



## zombiegirl

Subscribing! I so want to do one of these.


----------



## mattoboy

My entry


































Name of your Tank: The Main
Substrate type: Gravel
Dimensions: 20in. (Length) x 10in. (Width) x 10in. (Height)
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No
Water Volume: 10 Gallons
Water Temperature: 78F
Water change schedule: 50% once a week
Age of tank: 4 months
Co2: No
Lighting: 12 Watt Flourescents
Fertilizers: Seachem Flourish
Stock: 6 White Cloud Mountain Minnows
Plant Species: Jungle Val, Corkscrew Val, Amazon Sword, Cabomba


----------



## Aus

Lol Mo!!! My technique: stuff it in, leave a little space for fish to swim. :lol:

Love your tanks -- omg, so many plants! and I am so wanting to do a nice jar for my desk..

Mattoboy --- such big pics >< I'll look at em tomorrow when they finish loading. 

Ah no.. I see em now. What kind of wood is that? Beautiful tank! Nice & clean look. I haven't tried vals or swords yet, looking forward to it.


----------



## mattoboy

Im sorry, dont know how to resize.


----------



## Aus

Awh, its ok. I just have dialup >< stoopid dialup!


----------



## Mo

Aus. Lol, I love having mini habitats, I would love t have a cube style 1/2 gallon with ghost shrimp


----------



## Mo

Name of your Tank: The Show Tank
Substrate type: Sand, as of right now, bare bottomed 
Dimensions: hmm. Let me think. 16" L, 8 1/2" W, 10" H, 
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: no
Water Volume: 6 Us gallons
Water Temperature: 80
Water change schedule: 25% weekly
Age of tank: 8-10 months
Co2: none
Lighting: 1 15 watt bulb
Fertilizers: seachem flourish, 1 milliliter, x2 weekly doses 
Stock: 1 male Betta 
Plant Species: poppy, duckweed, micro swords, anacharis, hornwort, unknown sword plants, wisteria, java moss, java fern, Rotala indica, and Rotala Rotundifolia


----------



## Aus

Holy moly - you have all that in 6 gallons??? :-D

I'm inspired! What's that round thing at the bottom, it looks really cool.


----------



## Mo

Yep, lol, and thanks Aus! Oh yeah, that's a coconut cave


----------



## Mo

Name of your Tank: The "Mini"
Substrate type: Bare bottomed
Dimensions: not sure
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: no
Water Volume: .75 gallons
Water Temperature: 76
Water change schedule: 25% weekly
Age of tank: a few minutes old
Co2: none
Lighting: small desk lamp
Fertilizers: seachem flourish
Stock: one lone ramshorn snail
Plant Species: anacharis, hornwort, java moss, willow moss, and poppy


----------



## Aus

Bahaha! Mine's smaller!












Name of your Tank: The "HELL-NO-BETTA BOW"!
Substrate type: propagating sand, potting mix, river sand cap
Dimensions: 17 cm wide, 10 deep at corner joint (it's a corner unit, lol!)
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
Water Volume: one liter (about 1/3 gallon)
Water Temperature: 20C (winter here!)
Water change schedule: 30% week atm
Age of tank: a few days old
Co2: none
Lighting: natural daylight
Fertilizers: none
Stock: none (maybe some baby shrimp if I can get a heat pad..)
Plant Species: bacopa, blyxa, cryptocorynes


(Did you just make that tank now, Mo? Awesome!  )


----------



## Mo

Yup. I just made it now..


----------



## Aus

Looks like it's been there for months. Nice job!

I need more plants for the dinky betta bow. Waiting on the post.... got fissidens and moss coming, and some baby swords.

PS I want a coconut cave! That just rocks.


----------



## Mo

I love your tank Aus! It's amazing!

And yeah, the coconut caves are awesome and easy to make, clean a coconut, and smash a hole in the side, easy, lol


----------



## laoshun

Name of your Tank: First Sorority house
Substrate type: White Sand
Dimensions: 20"x12"x10"
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: no
Water Volume: 10 gallons
Water Temperature: 80-82
Water change schedule: 50% every 2 weeks.
Age of tank: 2 months
Co2: none
Lighting: not sure, upgrading to 6500k soon.
Fertilizers: none 
Stock:_ 5 female HM bettas, 12 ghost shrimp_
Plant Species: 
_Anubias, Bacopa Caroliniana, Anacharis, Amazon sword, Hornwort._


----------



## Shadyr

Your tanks are so MUCH more planted than mine, but here is what a betta and plant neophyte did for her pet.









Name of your Tank: Chicory's Tank
Substrate type: natural gravel
Dimensions: 14.6 x 8.8 x 11.2 inches
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No
Water Volume: 3 Gallon (probably about 2.5 actual)
Water Temperature: 75 F
Water change schedule: 50% twice weekly
Age of tank: 3 months
Co2: none
Lighting: LED hood
Fertilizers: API Leaf Zone 1x / week
Stock: 1 Halfmoon Male Betta
Plant Species: Swordplant (_Echinodorus bleheri)_, a probable Pennywort (Hydrocotyle verticillata), Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus), Banana Plant (Nymphoides aquatica) and a Marimo Moss ball


----------



## kfryman

Aus, I really like that tank, I wanna try doing an emersed setup, with dwarf hairgrass and ludwigia or bacopa. I am just not sure if I will flood it after a while or keep it emersed.

I need to get my pictures of my sorority off my sisters camera, I got some really nice underwater pictures.


----------



## Aus

MY second tank might be emmersed.. I love the idea of starting out that way and apparently the plants are thicker and greener for it.. Looking forward to pics! 


Loashun, I love your tank, so lush and green. Wonderful sorority setup. 

Shadyr, I like yours, too! Not all planted tanks have to be jungles to look good. I've seen some with just one or two plants/plant types that have been stunning. Good job!

And I'm enjoying all the bettas, too.


----------



## laoshun

thanks, I had a quick question on anubias for any of you. Even if anubias is not to be rooted down into the substrate, does it grow in a substrate or does its roots absolutely have to be above the substrate?


----------



## Aus

Pretty much -- yes.

It's really prone to rotting at the roots in substrate. You -might- be lucky with gravel. But I'd anchor it on something, to be on the safe side.


----------



## laoshun

seems like a good job for a moss ball, thanks for the response! xD


----------



## JBosley

I cannot wait to do a planted tank! :-D
These all look amazing


----------



## Silverfang

Ooooh... I gotta put up my pics. I have two planted tanks, one is a true npt (just a little light on the plants), the other is sand based so not an NPT.










Name of your Tank: no name... just a sorority
Substrate type: black earth topsoil capped with play sand
Dimensions: 30 x 12 x 18 (I think.. in inches)
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: yes
Water Volume: 29 gallons
Water Temperature: ~79
Water change schedule: have not decided. Will probably small 1/month, unless something spikes.
Age of tank: 1 week
Co2: none
Lighting: single strip, 10k 18W bulb (looking for a dual strip to upgrade to)
Fertilizers: used some root tabs, but was suggested to skip it
Stock:currently two females, plan to pick up two more tomorrow, and have three waiting to be added. Eventually will add a BN pleco. Might go up to 12 girls. Trumpets, lots of them.
Plant Species: 
Not sure of all of them, two or three varieties of crypts, lots of cabomba, some water sprite (wisteria? I cn never tell them apart). hygro, some brazillian penny wort, two swords, plus a couple of plants I'm not quite sure of, but are stemmed. Planning on adding more, a bunch or two at a time.

Side note: plan on adding driftwood, when I find some non slime growing kind. Will attach some java moss to it then.

Will add my 10G shrimp tank later.


----------



## kfryman

Silverfang, make sure you do lots of water changes when first set up, there will be a lot of excess nutrients and can cause an algae bloom, after a month or so you start cutting back on water changes. OFL recommends a couple water changes a week for the first couple weeks, then once a week, then 2 times a month and so forth.


----------



## Cattitude

Name of your Tank: "The Big Tank" (duh that's original.)
Substrate type: Play sand mixed with Fluval plant substrate granules
Dimensions: Umm 26 gal?
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: no
Water Volume: 26 gal
Water Temperature: 82
Water change schedule: about 30% weekly depending on water test results
Age of tank: 2 months
Co2: no
Lighting: Fluorescent "full-spectrum" light that came with hood
Fertilizers: Seachem Flourish 2.5 ml twice a week
Stock: 5 Three-lined corys, 5 White clouds, 4 female bettas, many little brown snails
Plant Species: Cabomba, Hornwort, Java moss, Java fern, Water wisteria, Anubias (I think). A couple of Fakeplasticus and Fakesilkus at the back, which I plan to remove as the living plants fill out.


----------



## Aus

> A couple of Fakeplasticus and Fakesilkus at the back


At least they're not an invasive species! :lol:

Nice tank. I like the dragon statue very much. Can't wait to get some hornwort, it looks so good.


----------



## laoshun

^healthy hornwort is sooo good !


----------



## Cinderwolf

Well I'm gonna empty my tank soon and rebuild it with soil substrate and a nice drift wood hardscape. So Here is what it looks liek for now :d Hopefully I'll gather enoguh info to do the natural planted soon! I just need soil and a proper light. But alas Here you go 










Name of your Tank: No Name D: I'll Call it "Benvolio's Lair" Or.. something LOL
Substrate type: Play sand
Dimensions: *googles* 16"L x 9"W x 14-1/2"H
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: not yet!
Water Volume: 6 Gal
Water Temperature: 82 ish. Summer = hard to controil temps : (
Water change schedule: about 2 gals a week or more
Age of tank: a few months
Co2: nope
Lighting: 8 watt 18000 K. Bad choice, I've seen little plant growth.
Fertilizers: Seachem Flourish. though I have paused treatments because of algae problems
Stock: Just Benvolio the Betta. Possibly ghost shrimp in the future
Plant Species: Cabomba, amazon sword, water wisteria, 2 moss balls, unknown sword plant, corkscrew vals, and unknown red plant. used to have hornwort but that all died : P and I thought I had moneywort.. but it turned out that it was wistera mis labeled. Oh well.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haven't cleaned or scraped algae in any of these shots as I usually end up covered to my elbow in duckweed. 

*Name of your Tank:* The barracks
*Substrate type:* None
*Dimensions:* 100Lx45Wx35H
*Is It A Natural Planted Tank:* Nope
*Water Volume:* 40 gallons
*Water Temperature:* 25-26 degrees Celsius 
*Water change schedule:* 10-20L once or twice a week
*Age of tank:* A couple months now I think
*Co2:* None
*Lighting:* 4FT Double T5 54W High Output Aquarium Light
*Fertilizers:* Occasional doses of Aquasonic Basic and Daily Gro

*Stock:* 
16 Killifish of various species
4 Daisy's rice fish in back area
5 Betta splendens
Probably going to add a small species of snail to eat some of the dead plant matter and algae.

*Plant Species:* 
Subwassertang
Java/Peacock moss
Mini Java Fern
Anubias
Riccia
Duckweed
Frogbit
Hydrilla


----------



## DJAinKY

Name of your Tank: The cleverly named, "Planted Tank." 
Substrate type: play sand
Dimensions: 20"x10"x12"
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: no
Water Volume: 10 gallons
Water Temperature: 78-80
Water change schedule: once every 1-2 weeks
Age of tank: 8 months
Co2: no
Lighting: 2x 6500K 15W CFL
Fertilizers: none
Stock: 1 betta, 4 corydoras habrosus, 2 otocinclus
Plant Species: java fern, anachris anubias barteri, water sprite


----------



## gwenny

Name of your Tank: Dual Betta Setup? (I didn't really have a name lol )
Substrate type: EcoComplete
Dimensions: 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4 Inch
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
Water Volume: 12 gallons
Water Temperature: 79F
Water change schedule: 30% weekly
Age of tank: 10 months
Co2: none
Lighting: LEDs
Fertilizers: Total substrate fertilizer pellets
Stock: 2 betta fish (one in each section), 15+ red cherry shrimp, and 2 horned nerite snails
Plant Species: Cryptocoryne wendtii (Red Wendith), Java Moss, Marimo balls, Unknown sword plant, Hygrophila corymbosa augustifolia, Ludwidgia repens (broadleaf), Nesaea pedicellata, Echinodorus cordifolius (Radican Marble Queen), Subwassertang


----------



## laoshun

so lucky! i always wanted cherry shrimp but my girls still tear apart ghost shrimp lol. Nice tank!


----------



## gwenny

laoshun said:


> so lucky! i always wanted cherry shrimp but my girls still tear apart ghost shrimp lol. Nice tank!


These two bettas have smaller mouths so they usually can't eat the bigger RCS. My other betta (the one in my avatar) has such a big mouth, I swear he has some king betta blood in him :roll: Even the biggest ghost shrimp get eaten in his tank.

Plus the RCS in this tank have lots of hiding spaces and I've thrown in some terra cotta pots for them to hide in as well


----------



## Aus

Are those bookshelf tanks, gwenny? Love how they're set up.

Great tanks, everyone! Cinderwolf, your palnts look nice and healthy. LBF - I'm so envious of your barracks and fish room.


----------



## Knitterly

I got my first plants for my 10 gal today. They are 3 of the $2 moss balls from ebay. WHo knew that they'd float after being shipped without water!


----------



## Destinystar

Hey Knitterly I am getting the 2 dollar moss balls from ebay in the mail tomorrow, I am getting 3 also..they look like a pretty good size cant wait to get them ! They will be my first plants in my tank also.


----------



## Knitterly

they are MUCH smaller than they look. LOL. The biggest was 2.5cm on its shortest length, but the other two are 2.5cm on their longest lengths. Think... cherry tomato, not ping pong ball. But they're healthy and will be fine, once they sink!


----------



## laoshun

Mine surprisingly dont float, i wish mine did haha. Yeah they are pretty small but big enough to make the tank look nice.


----------



## Cinderwolf

So I re set up the tank |








And a video 

Name of your Tank: The one and only
Substrate type: potting soil capped with play sand
Dimensions: i dunno : P its bow front
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: getting there!
Water Volume: 6 gal
Water Temperature: around 80
Water change schedule: weekly, about 2 gal
Age of tank: just re set it up, but it has been cycled for a few months.
Co2: none
Lighting: 4200 K 8 watt
Fertilizers: none so far
Stock: jsut the betta and a tiny malaysian trumpet snail, hopefully more of them soon.
Plant Species: *deep breath*, moss ball, java fern, corkscrew val, amazon sword, wavy sword, wisteria, myster red plant no. 1 mystery red plant no 2, cabomba


----------



## Aus

Great job, Cinderwolf! It looks lovely, I really like the layout.

Knitterly, your floating moss balls made me giggle. I can imagine the fish: :shock: ???wth??? :lol:


----------



## Ginzuishou

Knitterly said:


> they are MUCH smaller than they look. LOL. The biggest was 2.5cm on its shortest length, but the other two are 2.5cm on their longest lengths. Think... cherry tomato, not ping pong ball. But they're healthy and will be fine, once they sink!


My moss balls were very tiny when I got them. A couple of months later, they got twice the size or more. I can squeeze them back to original size and they blow up again a few moments later


----------



## Knitterly

Aus said:


> Great job, Cinderwolf! It looks lovely, I really like the layout.
> 
> Knitterly, your floating moss balls made me giggle. I can imagine the fish: :shock: ???wth??? :lol:


giggle... the fish arent in there yet, but I'd find it awfully confusing if the bushes started floating!



Ginzuishou said:


> My moss balls were very tiny when I got them. A couple of months later, they got twice the size or more. I can squeeze them back to original size and they blow up again a few moments later


good to know!


----------



## Cinderwolf

Ginzuishou said:


> My moss balls were very tiny when I got them. A couple of months later, they got twice the size or more. I can squeeze them back to original size and they blow up again a few moments later


My moss ball, Young Niel, kinda started to split in half so I helped him alogn nwo I have 2 smaller ones, that are kinda oddly shaped lol.


----------



## kfish

Name of your Tank: o.o I hadn't thought about that... haha.
Substrate type: Soil with black sand cap.
Dimensions: Something that equals ten gallons.  I don't know where the tape measure went.
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: It is a Walstad NPT.
Water Volume: 10 gallon.
Water Temperature: 82 degrees.
Water change schedule: 25% once every six months or so.
Age of tank: 17 months.
Co2: Not at present. I had DIY CO2 for 2 months a few months ago, but switched to siesta method (lights off for 4 hours a day in the middle of the day). Thinking of going back to CO2 because I have so much light, but it's about time for new bulbs so I can cut back the light a bit.
Lighting: 40W at 6500K. Total of 10 hours a day. 5 hours on, 4 off, 5 on.
Fertilizers: Ehhh. 0.5mm Flourish once in a while. Otherwise, poooo!
Stock: One delta tail, one ghost shrimp, and a ton of snails.
Plant Species: Wisteria, java moss, dwarf hair grass, dwarf sagittaria, vallisneria, pennywort (one tiny, but growing, piece), a tiny (but growing!) anubias, Amazon sword, 2 red rubin swords (babies! in the back), red dwarf lily, dying hornwort and anacharis because there's too much light, Christmas moss.


----------



## Silverfang

Name of your Tank: The Shrimp Tank
Substrate type: Silica sand (and I think I need more of it)
Dimensions: No idea, it's a 10G tank
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: no
Water Volume: 10 gallon.
Water Temperature: 78 degrees.
Water change schedule: 10% once a month or so.
Age of tank: set it up at Christmas, but moved it two months ago, so had to drain it.
Co2: No
Lighting: LED
Fertilizers: Flourish on occasion
Stock: ATM 4 RCS, on occasion two nerites (they love to explore), and a gaggle of pond snails and herds of MTS
Plant Species: 2 large swords, some crypts, cabomba, 2 moss balls, 1 stem of anubis that regrew nicely. Some hygrophilia (pink veined) and another plant or two I'm not sure of. Plus lots of moss. Java I believe, plus one or two java ferns under the mass of other plants. I'm not sure if it's frogbit or giant duckweed that I have floating there.

I had a dozen RCS and 6 CRS in here, but I had a complete and utter crash and lost them all about a month ago. $100 worth of shrimp, gone. :/ If the shrimp don't survive this time it'll be home to my halfmoon who hates full WC's and is a horrid tail biter. Possibly some corries. As you can see this was divided at one point, but I decided to give up on that.


----------



## gwenny

Aus said:


> Are those bookshelf tanks, gwenny? Love how they're set up.


Yup, it's Mr. Aqua's version of a bookshelf tank =]

And....beautiful tanks everyone!


----------



## Meggie6347

Please excuse the cloudiness! This was right after a water change!









*Name of your tank: *ehh...don't have one? 
*Substrate type: *Sand but I forgot what kind
*Dimensions: *16l x 10h x 8w (inches)
*Is it a natural planted tank: *No
*Water volume: *5.5 gallons
*Water tempurature: *About 78 degrees
*Water change schedule: *60% *+* weekly
*Age of tank:* About 5 months maybe? Give or take a few weeks
*CO2: *No
*Lighting: *I think it's the Zoo Med ultra sun daylight compact fluorescent bulb..6500K and 10 watts
*Fertilizers: *Seachem flourish twice a week
*Stock: *A HMDT blue and black male betta 
*Plant Species: *Java fern, swords...there are a few I'm missing, maybe 2 or 3 but I forgot what all is in there TBH


----------



## Aus

*










Name of your tank: *In The Jungle, The Mighty Jungle...
*Substrate type: *Potting soil, river sand cap
*Dimensions: *Too lazy to get up and measure it.
*Is it a natural planted tank: *Yes.
*Water volume: *A bit over 10 gallons (39L)
*Water temperature: *78 
*Water change schedule: *25% x 2 per week, currently (as it's a new tank)
*Age of tank:* One week
*CO2: *No
*Filtration:* Sponge filter, mainly for some surface movement.
*Lighting: *Blue/white 6500K
*Fertilizers: *None
*Stock: *Cole, a midnight blue plakat
*Plant Species: *milfoil, blyxa, dwarf baby's tears, banana lily, wisteria, amazon sword, anubias, needle leaf java fern, hygrophilia corymbosa, several varieties of cryptocorynes, several kinds of moss, hemianthus, bladderwort, hornwort, a very pretty green lily, a ton of frogbit and azolla - and a couple of others I've forgotten the names of because it's late. 


Here's Cole, wondering whether he ought to go vegan and clean up all those floaters..










Link to tank album: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4080


----------



## Oldfishlady

Name of your Tank: *NPT 55gal*
Substrate type: *Dirt from my yard with pool filter sand cap*
Dimensions: *48x21x12 inches*
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: *yes*
Water Volume: *55gal*
Water Temperature: *76/77F*
Water change schedule: *every 3-4 months-soon will be twice a year*
Age of tank: *started Oct. 28, 2011*
Co2:* no*
Lighting: *2-daylight 6500k 40w on 12h/day photoperiod*
Filter-*Fluval C3*
Fertilizers: *none*
Stock: *Angelfish 6, Longfin BN albino pleco (*_Ancistrus sp_*) breeding pair with 10 fry, 8 Betta splendens M/F 3mo old, TMTC Red cherry shrimp, lots of pond, ramshorn and trumpet snails*
Plant Species: 
*Najas indica (naja grass)
Cabomba caroliniana(green)
C. piauhyensis (red)
Vallisneria americana-var Biwanesis
V. gigntea (get over 5ft)
Sagittaria subulata
S. platyphylla
Rotala indica
C. wendtii
Echinodorus bleheri (amazon sword)
Hygrophila dfformis (westeria)
H. corymbosa (giant hygro)
H, siamensis (thin leaf)
Nymphaes stellata (red lily)
Pistia stratiotes (water lettuce)
Lemna minor (duckweed)
Vesicularia dubyana (java moss)*

Link to thread-with more info and pics....
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84915


----------



## Aus

^ That's my inspiration, right there..


----------



## Silverfang

OFL is everyone's inspiration I think.


----------



## kfish

Silverfang said:


> OFL is everyone's inspiration I think.


Exactly what I was going to say, haha.


----------



## Geomancer

I don't have current pictures of my 20 and 10 gallon tanks, I'll have to post them later. I do have a somewhat recent picture of my 125 gallon. I keep forgetting to move that darn thermometer, so ignore that ;-)


























Name of your Tank: Oceanus
Substrate type: Sand
Dimensions: 6 Foot Tank
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes (No soil, but sand is still natural)
Water Volume: 125 Gallon
Water Temperature: 78 degrees
Water change schedule: Between 1/3 and 1/2 weekly
Age of tank: 2.5 months
Co2: No
Lighting: Dual 48" T8 and Dual 24" T8, all four tubes 6500K
Fertilizers: Flourish Comprehensive, Flourish Root Tabs
Stock: 10 Diamond Tetra, 10 Harliquen Rasbora, 5 Scalare Angelfish, 6 Pepper Cory, 8 Julii Cory, 2 Bristlenose Pleco, 5 Oto Catfish, Malaysian Trumpet Snail (hundreds), Pond Snail (dozens)
Plant Species:
Microsorum pteropus 
Ceratopteris thalictroides 
Cryptocoryne crispatula 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Cryptocoryne spiralis 
Echinodorus amazonicus 
Echinodorus cordifolius 
Echinodorus tenellus 
Echinodorus osiris 
Echinodorus martii 
Hygrophila corymbosa 
Sagittaria platyphylla 
Anubias hastifolia 
Anubias coffeefolia 
Anubias afzelii


----------



## NapoleonUWS

nice planted tanks... OFL's tank is AMAZING!!!


----------



## LittleWatty

Name of your Tank: Umm... Sonas' tank?
Substrate type: Petco gravel
Dimensions: 24" L, 7" W, ~8.75" H
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Nope
Water Volume: 6.6 US gallons
Water Temperature: ~80F
Water change schedule: 20% every week or two, based on test results
Age of tank: 3 weeks, maybe?
Co2: Not sure if this counts, but API CO2 Booster every other day
Lighting: 5500k, 15 watts
Fertilizers: API Leaf Zone once a week
Stock: 1 male betta (Sonas) and 6 ghost shrimp
Plant Species:
Waterlily
Aponogeton
Water Wisteria
assorted Anubias
Java Fern


----------



## ZergyMonster

I have 3 NPTs so here I go:


















Name of your Tank: Experimentation Tank
Substrate type: Soil with sand cap
Dimensions: LxWxH 12"x8"x7"
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
Water Volume: 3 gallons
Water Temperature: 78ºF
Water change schedule: 50% every week
Age of tank: 2 months
Co2: Natural
Lighting: 10w 6500k CFL
Fertilizers: None
Stock: HM male betta, MTS
Plant Species: Java Fern, Brazilian Pennywort, red ludwigia, Anacharis, duckweed, dwarf hair grass, crypts. (Just trimmed today)










Name of your Tank: Snail Breeder Tank
Substrate type: Soil with sand cap
Dimensions: LxWxH 12"x8"x7"
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
Water Volume: 3 gallons
Water Temperature: 78ºF
Water change schedule: 50% every week
Age of tank: 1 month
Co2: Natural
Lighting: 10w 6500k CFL
Fertilizers: None
Stock: MTS, pond snails
Plant Species: Java Fern, Brazilian Pennywort, red ludwigia, Anacharis, duckweed, dwarf hair grass, crypts, water primrose.

The two of them side by side:








_____________________________________________________________









Name of your Tank: (Soon to be) Cherry Shrimp Tank
Substrate type: Soil with sand cap
Dimensions: LxWxH 16"x8.5"x10"
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
Water Volume: 5 gallons
Water Temperature: 80ºF
Water change schedule: 50% every week
Age of tank: 1 week
Co2: Natural
Lighting: 10w 6500k CFL
Fertilizers: None
Stock: MTS (for now)
Plant Species: Java Fern, Brazilian Pennywort, red ludwigia, Anacharis, duckweed, dwarf hair grass, crypts, (Bulbs) Water lily, (Bulbs)Onion plant.


----------



## mursey

gwenny said:


> Name of your Tank: Dual Betta Setup? (I didn't really have a name lol )
> Substrate type: EcoComplete
> Dimensions: 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4 Inch
> Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
> Water Volume: 12 gallons
> Water Temperature: 79F
> Water change schedule: 30% weekly
> Age of tank: 10 months
> Co2: none
> Lighting: LEDs
> Fertilizers: Total substrate fertilizer pellets
> Stock: 2 betta fish (one in each section), 15+ red cherry shrimp, and 2 horned nerite snails
> Plant Species: Cryptocoryne wendtii (Red Wendith), Java Moss, Marimo balls, Unknown sword plant, Hygrophila corymbosa augustifolia, Ludwidgia repens (broadleaf), Nesaea pedicellata, Echinodorus cordifolius (Radican Marble Queen), Subwassertang



-------------------
Gwenny is that the Mr Aqua 12 gallon long? That is my dream tank.  I wanted to do just what you did with the divider.


----------



## MooseKnocker

Name of your Tank: Phillips Home (I didn't really have a name)
Substrate type: unsure
Dimensions: unsure
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Both 
Water Volume: 15 gallons
Water Temperature: 79F
Water change schedule: 30% weekly
Age of tank: 2 Months. 
Co2: none
Lighting: LEDs
Fertilizers: Total substrate fertilizer pellets
Stock: 1 VT Male 5 Neons 4 Ghost Shrimp


----------



## Sanguinefox

Name of your Tank: Blue-Gill's Castle
Substrate type: Eco Complete Plant Substrate (by Carrib Sea)
Dimensions: 30" long, 12" tall, 12" wide
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
Water Volume: 20 Gallons
Water Temperature: 76-78
Water change schedule: Once a week
Age of tank: 2-3 days (cloned from a 5 gallon)
Co2: None
Lighting: 1 T8 light, two Incandesent bulbs,1 black-light (Subject to change once I get the hood)
Fertilizers: Flourish Comprehensive
Stock: 1 Vieltail Betta
Plant Species: Java Moss, Riccia, Cabomba, Subwassertang, Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, Hydro Willow, Java Fern, Red Ludwegia, Cuban Ludwegia

Picture:









Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP_ZHzUq1nY


----------



## trit0n2003

Name of your Tank: ShrimptonTownFieldVille
Substrate type: Sand
Dimensions: 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 16 3/4
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No? Yes? Not sure what this means 
Water Volume: 20g
Water Temperature: 76
Water change schedule: 15% every 2 weeks
Age of tank: 7 months
Co2: DIY with CO2 ladder diffuser
Lighting: 2xT8 bulbs 35 watts total
Fertilizers: Micro/Macro Dry fertz, Osmocote Plus root tabs
Stock: Hundreds of Sakura grade RCS
Plant Species: Taiwan moss, anubias nana, cryptocryne, hornwort, leopard vallisneria, ludwigia repens x arcuata, few various stem plants unsure of, needle leaf java fern, green lotus, sagittaria subulata, riccia fluitans (not shown in pic), Pelia or Subwassertang (not shown in pic and not sure which one it is), windelov java fern (not shown in pic)


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals

trit0n2003 said:


> Name of your Tank: ShrimptonTownFieldVille
> Substrate type: Sand
> Dimensions: 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 16 3/4
> Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No? Yes? Not sure what this means
> Water Volume: 20g
> Water Temperature: 76
> Water change schedule: 15% every 2 weeks
> Age of tank: 7 months
> Co2: DIY with CO2 ladder diffuser
> Lighting: 2xT8 bulbs 35 watts total
> Fertilizers: Micro/Macro Dry fertz, Osmocote Plus root tabs
> Stock: Hundreds of Sakura grade RCS
> Plant Species: Taiwan moss, anubias nana, cryptocryne, hornwort, leopard vallisneria, ludwigia repens x arcuata, few various stem plants unsure of, needle leaf java fern, green lotus, sagittaria subulata, riccia fluitans (not shown in pic), Pelia or Subwassertang (not shown in pic and not sure which one it is), windelov java fern (not shown in pic)


VERY NICE !! :shock:


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Silverfang said:


> OFL is everyone's inspiration I think.


+1^ absolutely right!


----------



## kfryman

Bettanewbie60 said:


> +1^ absolutely right!


If you go on another forum I'm on, won't link it, those tanks are crazy! Those are my inspiration. OFL is my inspiration for low tech I guess though.

Your shrimp tank is awesome btw. Is that a zebra pleco in your avatar?


----------



## mursey

I enjoy OFL's tank too. I don't know if I can get into CO2 so I prefer to start with plants that are fine without.

My bettas probably won't care. While I wait for orders, they seem to be happy enough with low light floating plants for now. Maybe they just don't know better yet.


----------



## SpookyTooth

I looove these tanks! I didn't know this topic existed, definitely subscribing and will be uploading photos once I get Kaze's planted aquarium set up. :-D


----------



## Oldfishlady

mursey said:


> I enjoy OFL's tank too. I don't know if I can get into CO2 so I prefer to start with plants that are fine without.



I don't use or inject any CO2 in any of my tanks-however, the natural decomp that can be created especially in the soil based systems-create its own natural CO2...


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Here is my first planted tank! This was on day one...








Name of your Tank: Bali and Bandit's World
Substrate type: Gravel
Dimensions: 20"L 10"W 12:H
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No
Water Volume: 10g
Water Temperature:76 
Water change schedule: 50% every two days while establishing 
Age of tank: 5 days
Co2: no
Lighting: 75w 7800k grow light
Fertilizers: none
Stock: 2 betta fish
Plant Species: Cabomba caroliniana, Ludwigia arcuata, Anacharis, Bacopa caroliniana


----------



## toad

I want to play! I have plants in all but one of my tanks (because the plants for the newest tank are on their way from Asia lol). Is it okay if I include a tank that has no bettas in it? It's the biggest and has the most plants in it...











Name of your Tank: Octopus' Garden
Substrate type: Pool Filter Sand
Dimensions: ?
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No, though I wish it was one!
Water Volume: 20 gal. long
Water Temperature: 76-80 F
Water change schedule: 50% every Sunday
Age of tank: almost 2 months
Co2: no
Lighting: Fluorescent strip light, 20 watts (yes, I need a new bulb....)
Fertilizers: none, but will probably add API root tabs
Stock: 2 Dalmatian Mollies, 4 neon tetra, and 1 Mr. Snail 
Plant Species: Anubias, Hornwort, Wisteria, Dwarf Hairgrass (I think...), Microsword, Java Fern, Betta Bulb, and Marimo Ball

ETA: It looks like a hot mess is this picture. Hornwort taking over every corner - I swear it's better in person...


----------



## toad

This is Howie's tank - the plants rooted in the gravel are fake and have been removed...











Name of Tank: Howie's House

Naturally Planted: No

Capacity: 10 gallons

Water Change: 50% every Sunday

Age of Tank: 2 months

Fertilizer: None

Temp: 76-80 F

Substrate: Gravel

CO2: No

Lighting: Incandescent, 50 watts

Fauna: Howie, a betta fish

Flora: Wisteria, anubias and a Marimo Ball (Clyde)


----------



## toad

I apologize for this awful picture. I need to retake this...










Name of your Tank: Rosco's Tank
Substrate type: Gravel
Dimensions: ?
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No
Water Volume: 3 gal Hex
Water Temperature: 76-80 F
Water change schedule: 50% every Sunday
Age of tank: almost 2 months
Co2: no
Lighting: Incandescent
Fertilizers: API root tabs
Stock: Rosco, double tail betta 
Plant Species: Hornwort, Wisteria and Amazon Sword


----------



## ballyhoo

Name of your Tank: Nigel's Paradise
Substrate type: Play sand
Dimensions: Mini Bow 5gal: 14.25" x 9.75" x 13"
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: Yes
Water Volume: 5 gallons
Water Temperature: 78F
Water change schedule:1 gal once a week
Age of tank: 6 months
Co2: none
Lighting:ZooMed TropicSun
Fertilizers: DIY root tabs, Excel when I thought about it
Stock:Nigel the late betta (avatar pic) a few snails and RCS 
Plant Species:don't quite remember >.<











This tank had a short stint as a micro reef for a few months, now it's back to housing my male betta Bobby


----------



## Relic

Substrate type: Black diamond blasting media
Dimensions: 
Is It A Natural: No
Water Volume: 10 gallon
Water Temperature: 80 F
Water change schedule: 50% every Friday
Age of tank: Couple months
Co2: DIY
Lighting: power-glo bulb
Fertilizers: Seachem flourish excel and seachem root tabs
Stock: male betta 
Plant Species:Amazon sword,Anubias{nana,long leaf},broad leaf ludwigia,java moss,banana lilly,crypt wendetii,dwarf hair grass,










Substrate type: Black diamond blasting media and pure clay kitty litter
Dimensions: 32x12x18
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No
Water Volume: 30 gallons
Water Temperature: 80 F
Water change schedule: 50% on Fridays
Age of tank: about a month
Co2: DIY
Lighting: Power-glo and Life-glo bulbs plus about 3 hours of sunlight in evening.
Fertilizers: Seachem flourish excel,Seachem root tabs for the swords
Stock: Angelfish,8 cory cats{albino and false julii} and 6 harlequin rasbora
Plant Species:Amazon sword,Indian red sword,Melon sword,Ozelot sword,Radican red sword,Red flame sword,Anubias nana,Anubias barteri,Anubias congensis,Banana lilly,Anachris,Java moss,Crypt wendtii green,Crypt wendtii bronze,


----------



## inareverie85

Substrate type: Eco-Complete with bottom layer laterite
Size: 29G
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No
Water Temperature: 78
Water change schedule: 50% every Sunday
Age of tank: Upon taking this photo, the tank was 3 months old.
Co2: Yes, Pressurized CO2 from Lights On to Lights Off every day (about 9 hours)
Lighting: 2x55w CFL (High quality reflectors)
Fertilizers: Seachem line
Stock: 2 German Blue Rams, 6 Otocinclus, 5 Harlequin Rasboras, 6 Threadfin Rainbows, nerite snails
Plant Species: (A LOT, will probably forget some), Rotala Indica, Rotala Rotundifolia, Red Tiger Lotus, Echinodorus Vesuvius, Glosso, Baby Tears or HM (Not dwarf baby tears), Tonina Fluviatilis, Limnophila Sessiliflora, Ludwigia Palustris, Christmas Moss, Cardamine Lyrata, Cryptocoryne Undulata










Substrate type: Eco-Complete
Size: 15G 
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No
Water Temperature: 78
Water change schedule: 50% every Sunday
Age of tank: 1 month old when this photo was taken
Co2: No
Lighting: T5 strip (non-HO)
Fertilizers: Seachem line, minimal dosing
Stock: Had guppies at the time of the photo, but replaced them with 6 Otocinclus and 7 Forktail rainbows, nerite snails
Plant Species: All Java Fern and Anubias nana (normal and petite)









9 Days after planting









5 Weeks after planting


Substrate type: Eco Complete with bottom layer laterite 
Size: 27G Cube 
Is It A Natural Planted Tank: No 
Water Temperature: 78
Water change schedule: 50% every Sunday
Age of tank: (See photo captions)
Co2: Yes, pressurized CO2 from Lights On to Lights Off (about 9 hours daily)
Lighting: 2x55W CFL (high quality retro-fit reflectors)
Fertilizers: Seachem liquid ferts and root tabs
Stock: 8 Otocinclus, 8 Threadfin Rainbows, 6 Amano shrimp, Nerite snails
Plant Species: Rotala Indica, Rotala Rotundifolia, Rotala Macrandra, HM (Baby Tears), Limnophilia Sessiliflora, Blyxa Japonica, Echinodorus Vesuvius



(The first tank posted completely died out after losing my power for 2 weeks following a hurricane and has since been taken down.)


----------



## corwinlame

Hello friends..
Such a nice planted tank pics you share here, I am biggest fen so I always want to prefer best planted tank. I just ask you everyone I want to purchase small planted tank so please suggest me which one is better for me?


----------

